# Kirby's Epic Yarn OST



## Bacon Boy (Oct 19, 2010)

I loved it so much. It was right up there with Super Mario Galaxy 2. So, in honor of that, I uploaded the whole soundtrack onto mediafire complete with track numbers, etc.
Here ya go:

http://www.mediafire.com/kirbysepicyarnost


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 19, 2010)

many thanks.

may i suggest putting them into a zipped folder, or a .rar, to make downloading them all much easier?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 19, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> many thanks.
> 
> may i suggest putting them into a zipped folder, or a .rar, to make downloading them all much easier?


I need a better zipping program, for Mac.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh lol

i forgot you had a mac.
g/l with that


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 19, 2010)

You do know you can download the whole file, right?


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 19, 2010)

you mean, as a folder?

have to have a premium account or some such, i believe.  i tried that, that's what came up afterwards.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh. You can file by file download.. It's a better alternative than game ripping or YouTube download.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 20, 2010)

of course, and i don't mean to be a unthankful prick, it's just much easier to download one big file instead of clicking 20+ little ones. 

again, thanks for uploading this.  also bump.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...why? Just put all the music in a folder, right click on the folder, and click _Compress "Folder Name"_, and then it'll compress it into a .zip file. Simple as that.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i knew windows had this, didn't know mac did..

what tye said.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 21, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, it's even simpler on Mac. No need to go through WinZip or any of that nonsense. It's all built-in.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe I've ever hassled with anything, trying to zip a folder.. the most that i could guess could come up is a window/wizard that you'd basically hit next on..

after you install winrar, it's the same thing to make a .rar.  right click > add to archive > hit ok > wait for it to finish

but eh.  so long as it gets the job done, eh?

the more you know.


----------

